
Verizon Wants to Build an Advertising Juggernaut. It Needs Your Data First - kayhi
https://www.google.com/amp/www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/09/05/verizon-wants-to-build-advertising-juggernaut-it-needs-your-data-first.amp.html
======
sharemywin
surprised it's not buried in your signup contract.

